# venture graphics Canada: spoke to a human



## plainwhiteshirt (Jun 4, 2007)

Hello from Eastern Canada....where the dollar has crashed

Venture Graphics is the same price as Versa Trans so I think as a Canadian I can avoid the massive exchange rate problem. However, I need to go on quality first and foremost. thus: does anyone know of venture Graphics?

after extensively researching this forum, a number of variables are involved: including heat press and ability to use it, and quality of transfer some even talk about humidity in the room. 

as someone new to transfers, I do not want to sell something that will crack or peel etc. Let's say I use a good transfer and a high quality press how many times would you wash the shirt to determine if my ability to transfer is effective? 

thanks





thank you


----------



## danny (Oct 4, 2007)

plainwhiteshirt said:


> Hello from Eastern Canada....where the dollar has crashed
> 
> Venture Graphics is the same price as Versa Trans so I think as a Canadian I can avoid the massive exchange rate problem. However, I need to go on quality first and foremost. thus: does anyone know of venture Graphics?
> 
> ...


if you would please call me at 734-414-7604 ext 1 and I would love to answer any questions you have about our products


----------



## UGTTABLV (Jan 19, 2016)

Like the prices but a 12 sheet minimum is steep


----------



## jjpromotions (Oct 23, 2010)

Mike at Venture graphics has always be great to deal with.


----------

